# Please help



## Jessica84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello just wondered if you could help.
I have just had a operation on 3rd dec I had my Fallopian tubes clipped and ovary moved !!!!
I haven't been to the toilet regarding bowel movement I wondered if I could take senokot as I feel so sick and bloated or should I wait for it too happen naturally


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Very common for bowels to seize up after abdominal operation   Make sure you drink plenty of water and up the fibre in your diet. Also try prunes and fruit juices to get things moving along. 

Have you been to the toilet now, since posting? If not, I would try senna now to get things moving.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello thanks for reply.
Yes I had prunes sat morning and defiantly got things moving.
So no need for the senokot now.
Just felt so uncomfortable 
But thank you x


----------

